# error while loading shared libraries: libnotify.so.1

## slick

Eine Application (heruntergeladenes Binär-Paket) meldet auf amd64:

 *Quote:*   

> which: no kde-config in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.3:/usr/games/bin:~/bin)
> 
> bin/snowglobe-do-not-run-directly: error while loading shared libraries: libnotify.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> *** Bad shutdown. ***
> ...

 

 qlist -I -C -v|grep emul-linux-x86 sagt: *Quote:*   

> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20100611
> 
> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20100611
> 
> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20100611
> ...

 

Was fehlt mir?

----------

## Necoro

Scheinbar x11-libs/libnotify

----------

## slick

Ist installiert, aber anscheinend nur für amd64, laut Aussage scheints mir für 32 Bit zu fehlen.

 *Quote:*   

> # qlist -I -C -v|grep x11-libs/libnotify
> 
> x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5
> 
> # ls -l /usr/lib64/libnotify.*
> ...

 

----------

## Necoro

Kann man sich die 32bit Pakete auch selber bauen? Weil die dependencies scheinen soweit in den emuls zu sein (vgl. http://dev.gentoo.org/~pacho/emul.html )

----------

## ScytheMan

sinnvoll wär nen bugreport, dann wirds in den zukünftigen versionen hinzugefügt.  :Smile: 

selbst bauen in ner 32bit chroot sollte möglich sein, dann als binpkg im system installieren, ist aber denke ihc nicht ohne.

schau mal hier in das overlay: http://gentoo.techwolf.net/ evtl. is da was für dich dabei.

----------

## slick

Bug #339568 aufgemacht

----------

